# Westell Modem, Netgear Router, BellSouth DSL



## bpatters69 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Folks,

Per the subject line, my set-up is Westell Modem, Netgear Router, BellSouth DSL. I had to reset my modem last night and it took me a while to get my Netgear Router WGR612 ver3 working with the modem again. What I finally figured out is that I need to set up my modem in bridged ethernet mode. There was also an option in the modem to disable DHCP. Should I have disabled DHCP as well? My internet connection runs fine, I just want to make sure I am not slowing anything down by having my modem and router use DHCP.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, leave it alone. _Don't fix stuff that isn't broken!_ :grin:


----------



## bpatters69 (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed..... but I ran a tracert and I am dropping packets. The second line of the report shows a "*". I am told that means I am dropping packets.... Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's a non-issue. That does not mean you're dropping packets, it just means that IP address doesn't respond to pings. It's normal for the local ISP gateway to not respond. Here's a TRACERT to www.google.com for my location. Mine is the 3rd hop, because I have a router and a VoIP adapter in front of the modem.

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [72.14.203.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.102.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 10 ms 9 ms 9 ms ge-2-2-ur01.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.216.237]
5 13 ms 10 ms 209 ms po10-ur02.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net 68.86.209.102]
6 15 ms 17 ms 12 ms po21-ar01.wallingford.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.106]
7 13 ms 13 ms 14 ms po90-ar01.401nbroadst.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.208.29]
8 18 ms 16 ms 33 ms 68.86.211.14
9 18 ms 16 ms 30 ms 12.118.114.9
10 25 ms 22 ms 21 ms tbr2-p012301.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.123.137.66]
11 23 ms 21 ms 21 ms tbr1-cl9.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.2.85]
12 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms 12.122.82.221
13 35 ms 35 ms 37 ms po3-1.ashcr2.Ashburn.opentransit.net [193.251.248.33]
14 39 ms 40 ms 48 ms 193.251.243.2
15 39 ms 40 ms 40 ms po9-0.nykcr2.NewYork.opentransit.net [193.251.241.113]
16 63 ms 62 ms 62 ms po13-0.chicr2.Chicago.opentransit.net [193.251.240.137]
17 42 ms 40 ms 40 ms google-eu-customers-4.GW.opentransit.net [193.251.249.30]
18 40 ms 40 ms 47 ms 66.249.95.253
19 40 ms 44 ms 41 ms 72.14.238.89
20 54 ms 53 ms 58 ms 64.233.175.94
21 41 ms 42 ms 43 ms 72.14.203.99

Trace complete.


----------



## deemer (Apr 21, 2006)

I also have the above and all runs smooth for a few minutes
until everything freezes on the cp with the pci card. Netgear
support said to place the pci card in another slot, so I did that
by moving it to where my ethernet card was and it still freezes.
I have to hit the (On/Off) reset button to turn it off each time.

I have a HP Pavillion and support said that it had good capability
for it. It is picking up good strength and all that? Could it maybe be
a faulty pci card? It is 2 days old along with my router. It is a Netgear
pci card also.

Thanks!

DP


----------

